# Piebald buck



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

don't know if this one has been around, but it is a cool looking deer, just sent to me in an email.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Havent seen that one, awesome looking deer! Looks like a northern deer with that body!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I was told he was shot in Palestine??? I got it from a friend who claimed to know the hunter????

Who knows could have been killed by a team of rabid chupacabras from Del Rio and the monster gator from Lake ConroeRayburnHoustonToledoBend


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow what a cool buck! He's a hoss too!


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

wow Regulator!!!! I haven't seen that before. How you been by the way?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

WOW, I'd have to hock the kids and have a full body mount of that dude!!
Rick


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow, man I'd have to consider a full body mount of that buck, beautiful animal


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Slinger, how ya been, I thought it was a Luisiana buck, your buddy BUCK paid me a visit this week, came to go fishing, by the time the fishing was good we were to inebriated, well you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

That would be a "no brainer" to do a life size mount. That's a beautiful trophy with a nice set of antlers to match.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pathfinder said:


> That would be a "no brainer" to do a life size mount. That's a beautiful trophy with a nice set of antlers to match.


I was thinking the same ... might even be willing to sell the truck to get her done ... !

Nice deer ...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have never seen anything like it. WOW!

It looks like he ws not missing any meals and had a relaxed lifestyle. Nice and fat and no fighting marks.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

plastics man said:


> Wow, man I'd have to consider a full body mount of that buck, beautiful animal


Ditto...Beeee-utiful


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

2cool. 


what a brute!


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

huntinguy said:


> Wow what a cool buck! He's a hoss too!


I think the same & it is surprising that he lived long enough to get that big..


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

That is one bruiser of a buck. It sure doesn't look like a Texas deer, though.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

I think there is a small pocket of these deer somewhere in New England. Read about them a couple of years ago.


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

It is a Texas deer. James is a college friend of mine. It was shot near Palestine. Live weight was 195 pounds.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Nice Rack, and definitely worthy of a full body mount.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

SNM said:


> It is a Texas deer. James is a college friend of mine. It was shot near Palestine. Live weight was 195 pounds.


I bet he freaked when he saw that deer in Palestine.


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Jersey Cow with Horns*

Very impressed!!


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

No Blood? They way it's legs are positioned it almost appears to be tranqualized.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just thinking the same, no blood or weapon in the photo.(not saying he didn't kill it) Just something looks fishy about the pic. And the neck of a cow! lol



Toddbo34 said:


> No Blood? They way it's legs are positioned it almost appears to be tranqualized.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Toddbo34 said:


> No Blood? They way it's legs are positioned it almost appears to be tranqualized.


Sorry, here is some blood, you happy now...not much but it was a neck shot.


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

You position the legs that way for a good picture. With all the questioning it almost makes you not want to post reports.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool looking Buck! Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## SurfGorda (Jul 21, 2008)

So fat it looks like a calf. I saw one of those between POC and Seadrift 2 years ago. It was eating in someone's front yard. Around lakeway there is a large number of deer that are almost black... Melanistic.

http://www.sportsmanschoice.com/images/photogallery/blackbuck_1.jpg


----------



## nordap (Sep 29, 2005)

A buddy of mine was with James at the ranch in Palestine, TX when this deer was shot on the evening 11/2/08. It is legit.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That's a butterball...was his "live" weight 195...or his weight after being gutted?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, that is a beutiful deer.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

That is a beautiful buck


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is another pic.. emailed to me..

Should be noted, came off a high fence ranch, they have been watching this deer since it was about a year and half old..


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Don't know...shoulder mount and a nice pair of boots...either way awesome looking deer.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*pie bald buck*

I know for a fact,that a friend I've known for 20+ years that on his lease
in Trinity,they have pics.of an albino spike on their deer cams,and on video.This man is real.....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

hooves look like this?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great looking buck.


----------



## Fresh Cope (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, i saw a pic of that deer in a "Texas Hunting Guide" magazine great trophy, i'd definately do a lifesize mount


----------

